# Where can I find a mesh grille for my 2002 Sentra GXE?



## eggnawg (Jul 28, 2004)

I need a quality and low cost mesh grille for my 2002 Sentra GXE. Do you have any links to something like this? Thanks.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you can always go and buy mesh at home depot....Thats what most people use....Its for gutters. If not ebay sell it out the ass


----------



## eggnawg (Jul 28, 2004)

Is there a certain size and/or kind of mesh that I need. And about how much would it cost?

EDIT: I've been looking around on these forums and it seems that you have to cut out the inside of the old grille. Is there anywhere that I can get a pre-made mesh grille so I don't have to worry about destroying the old one?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I know that these are not the grill but I thought it was cool! Mossy Performance has a grille for $375. I think I would go to Home Depot or Lowe's for the mesh.

http://www.grille-tech.com/detail.html?prodid=113


----------



## eggnawg (Jul 28, 2004)

The grilles at the link you gave are only $34.99. But I think it said grill inserts so what is the difference. (Yes I know I'm a noob.)


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

grille inserts are just pieces of mech that you attach to your original grille, a real mesh grille should stand by itsself. i wouldnt buy the mesh at the home improvment stores, it'll rust out in about a week. go seach around for some automivtive mesh grile matierial, they have lots on ebay but you are gonna have to figure out how to cut and attach it. try to get something that will give you the look your after but doesnt require much modification putting in.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

eggnawg said:


> The grilles at the link you gave are only $34.99. But I think it said grill inserts so what is the difference. (Yes I know I'm a noob.)


Yea I know I was trying to help. I know I've seen a grille kit for the regular Sentra.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> i wouldnt buy the mesh at the home improvment stores, it'll rust out in about a week.



Nice, haven't heard that one before....how exactly is aluminum supposed to rust out?

going 2.5 years and 30k miles on my ghetto grill here, no rust, dents, warps, bends, oxydation spots, loose spots, or deformations of any kind, and that includes many trips to 120+ and countless hours in the rain. It's called gutter guard, it's built to sit on top of a gutter to keep leaves and crap from clogging the drain. It's designed to be outside 24/7 and it will never rust, and it's easily strong enough to hold its shape while driving as long as you mount it right. It comes in 3' x 6" sheets and costs around $1.00, it will only take 1 to do your grill, and if you screw up you can just take it out and try it again for another dollar. It's completely reversable, you don't cut out the center black part, you just unscrew and remove it and you can always screw it back in as long as you remove all the glue that you used to hold the mesh in.

I get countless compliments every week from random people on the road about the grill, I'm the same guy who posted a pic of the front of my car in your thread on automotive forums (I would be posting this there but I'm at work and I can't access that site).


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

i got my grille at mrgrille.com


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I get countless compliments every week from random people on the road about the grill, I'm the same guy who posted a pic of the front of my car in your thread on automotive forums (I would be posting this there but I'm at work and I can't access that site).


well since you didn't post a pic here you go...this grill cost me a total of about $8 including paint. 2 coats of pearl black and 3 coats of clear. I sprayed the mesh with 3 coats of clear just to be sure that the color wouldn't change I like the metal look to it


----------

